# Moving to Jacksonville, FL



## birdman_jmj (Jul 28, 2002)

Hey folks.

I'll be moving to JAX in a few months. My wife and I are looking for good riding routes southeast of the city center. Also, recommendations for reliable bike shops.

BTW - moving from central NJ, also into MTBing, SSing.

Thanks much - JMJ


----------



## kayakado (Aug 23, 2004)

LBS's
Open Road Bicycles
http://www.openroadbicycles.com/

Bicycles Etc.
http://www.bicyclesetc.net/

Cycle Spectrum
http://www.cyclespectrum.com/

American Bicycling Company (Jax Beach)
http://www.abcbike.com/home.htm

Lakeshore Schwinn
http://www.bike4fun.us/

Champion Cycling and Fitness on Arlington Road
no website


Clubs
VeloBrew Cycling Group
http://www.velobrew.com/ (racing)

North Florida Bicycle Club (NFBC)
http://www.nfbc.us/ (general interest and largest in town)
http://lists.topica.com/lists/nfbc (email archive)

Gainesville Cycling Club
http://gccfla.org/

Georgia Bicycle Federation
http://www.serve.com/bike/georgia/gac.html

Statewide orgs in FL
http://www.floridabicycle.org/
http://www.floridacycling.com/
http://www.floridafreewheelers.com/Portal/DesktopDefault.aspx

Trails
Kathryn Hanna Park Mountain Bike trails
http://www.coj.net/Departments/Parks+and+Recreation/Recreation+Activities/Hanna+Park/Bike+Trails.htm

Jacksonville Baldwin Rail to Trail
http://www.coj.net/Departments/Park...lty+Parks/Jacksonville+Baldwin+Rail+Trail.htm

Gainesville Hawthorne (1 hour drive)
http://www.floridastateparks.org/gainesville-hawthorne/


----------



## birdman_jmj (Jul 28, 2002)

*Excellent! Thanks for the info (nm)*

Much appreciated - JMJ


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

I have purchased several bikes here in Jax along with tons of accessories.My personal experience has been that the two most knowledgable and honest LBS's are Open Road and Champion.

They also put on the better rides in the area.

Hope this helps.


----------



## birdman_jmj (Jul 28, 2002)

*Cool!*



R.Rice said:


> I have purchased several bikes here in Jax along with tons of accessories.My personal experience has been that the two most knowledgable and honest LBS's are Open Road and Champion.
> 
> They also put on the better rides in the area.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I'll check 'em out.

Thanks - JMJ


----------

